# Glo Gauges



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

will glo gauges from a b14 dash fit a b13? thanx


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

They'll fit, but only in a '93-'94 B13.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they'll cover up your clock.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you have a clock.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......i want a clock


----------



## nismoboy93 (Jan 29, 2005)

is there anyway u can save ur clock with the b14 gauges


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nope cant do it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nismoboy93 said:


> is there anyway u can save ur clock with the b14 gauges


if you're talking about a B13 using B14 EL faces, then you can, technically cut a rectangle out of the EL material without problem. The way EL is designed, you can cut it into any shape or pattern and it will still light up as long as it's contiguous with the power wires.

Of course, reading the clock at night could be a task since the contrast of the bright glowing EL gauges will make the clock too dark to read.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> if you're talking about a B13 using B14 EL faces, then you can, technically cut a rectangle out of the EL material without problem. The way EL is designed, you can cut it into any shape or pattern and it will still light up as long as it's contiguous with the power wires.
> 
> Of course, reading the clock at night could be a task since the contrast of the bright glowing EL gauges will make the clock too dark to read.


wow, thats something i didn't know. Good info


----------

